# Do I need Low pass filter ?



## surapon (Feb 1, 2015)

Dear my Teachers and Friends.
Yes, Sir, My GAS. Illness is coming again. Yes, I need good doctor like you, to help me to select the best medicine to cure this GAS. Illness.
Yes, I want to get 5DS ( or 5DSR) and EOS-M MK III.
I shoot every thing in front of me, But Most the photos are From Traveling such as City scape, Landscape, Minimum Birds photos, Minimum Macro, and Minimum Portrait Studio photos---BUT I Volunteer to take the Group Photos in The Party or Public Ceremony.
Yes, Sir/ Madame, I have Canon 20D, 5D MK II, 1DS MK I, 7D, 7D MK II, EOS-M MK I and A bunch of Point and Shoot Canon cameras---- Yes, Most of Canon Lenses, 2 Sigma Lens and 4 Tamron Lens, + 3 Rokenon Lenses.

Yes, I will buy EOS-M MK III, The Question =
Which one I should buy = 5DS or 5DSR ( With out Low Pass Filter)---Sorry, I try to research The Meaning / Function of " Low Pass Filter" BUT IT NOT MAKE SENSE TO ME, Yes, Sir/ Madame, I am the Low level of Engineering technology.

Thanks you, Sir/ Madame for your answer.
Surapon


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 1, 2015)

surapon said:


> Yes, Sir, My GAS. Illness is coming again. Yes, I need good doctor like you, to help me to select the best medicine to cure this GAS. Illness.



Surapon,

You are smart enough to know buying a new camera is not a cure, it might suppress the symptoms for a short time.

As for which camera to get, I'd strongly suggest waiting a little while, they will both be reviewed and compared and until we know how the R model sensor stack is actually formatted it is impossible to say how much of an issue moire might be.

As for the group portraits, nobody but you will see any difference between the new cameras and your current cameras unless you are printing very large and they are looking very close.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 1, 2015)

Is it possible to have the low pass filter removed from one of these modern cameras? Or is it built into the sensor assembly?


----------



## surapon (Feb 1, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Sir, My GAS. Illness is coming again. Yes, I need good doctor like you, to help me to select the best medicine to cure this GAS. Illness.
> ...




Thousand Thanks, Sir, Dear Teacher, Mr. privatebydesign.
You are right on the target, Yes, Sir, I will wait for awhile, to read and see the Review, before I spend 4-5000 US Dollars, And All I use the Photos on my Dear Facebook = 8" X 10 " picture ( 576 X 720 Pixels)---And Most of the Photos for my Architect Job = 24" 36" only.
No, My Old eyes / 66 years Old eyes, CAN NOT SEE the sharp detail any ways.
Have a great Sunday, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 1, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> Is it possible to have the low pass filter removed from one of these modern cameras? Or is it built into the sensor assembly?



Dear Friend Mr. East Wind Photography
I use to read the Method to move the Low pass Filter to create the Infrared DSLR Camera 

http://www.astrosurf.com/luxorion/photo-ir-uv.htm

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## old-pr-pix (Feb 1, 2015)

Problems with moiré in still shots are infrequent and become less so as the resolution of sensors increases. However, assuming you want to use a camera for architectural shots you may need to consider carefully whether or not to get the low pass filter. This link shows an example of what moire can do in shot of building with fine detail. http://www.dpreview.com/glossary/digital-imaging/moire (Don't bother with the footnotes unless you want a real dose of science!) 

Basically, moiré occurs when the detail in the image exceeds the resolution of the sensor. The result typically appears as a wavy distortion. Obviously a higher resolution sensor can tolerate much finer detail before there is an issue. Moiré can be very distracting in video but usually less so in stills (Ever see a TV broadcast where someone has a pin stripe shirt that seems to have waves of off color distortion? That's moiré ). All the low pass filter does is to smooth out very fine detail to avoid the issue. Ideally the filter should only impact detail too fine for the sensor's resolution while not smoothing anything less than that threshold. In practice that is very hard to accomplish at reasonable cost. Hence, many low pass filters do tend to diminish some detail that the sensor could have resolved.

PBD is right, we need to see reviews to understand how the 5DS(R) will respond.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 1, 2015)

Dear friend Surapon. You expect us to be accomplices to justify its GAS? : 

Seriously: If you consider the example Nikon D800 and D800E (no low pass filter), I do not think it's worth the small gain in sharpness. The "loss" of sharpness caused by the AA filter would only be noticed if you use extremely sharp lenses, like Zeiss Otus, and print paper size larger than 1 meter, and look closely. I believe the minimum difference will only be noticed by people obsessed by sharpness.

I have Sigma 50mm Art, and even then I do not want a camera without AA filter.


----------

